# VK | Fresh Pressed juice launch



## Stroodlepuff (4/7/18)

Vape King Megastore Fourways will be staying open a little later next week Tuesday for the launch of fresh Pressed nic salts.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/18)

Times edited, we decided to stay open even later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

Please remember to take some photos for us @Stroodlepuff !


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/7/18)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/18)

Some pics from the event! Thank you to everyone who came through and supported:

The pool table was used and abused:



Happy customers getting information - Jeff and Caitlyn from Fresh pressed were amazing, they jumped behind the counter and got people excited about the juice:





Jeff from Fresh pressed also had no problem chatting to our mixologist about mixing processes and practices and giving advice:



Some stunning product shots from Vrtly 360 tours:






Happy customers receiving stock:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

